# Red River Shootout/IASCA 1X August 25 Mobile Sound Systems Arlington Texas



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Morning All!!

Last show before our September Final is fast approaching, here are the details!

What: IASCA 1X/Red River Shootout Show
When: August 25, 2018
Where: Mobile Sound Systems 1908 S Cooper St, Arlington, TX 76013 Registration opens at 9AM, Judging at 10AM.

How Much: IASCA $20 for SQ, $10 for Install, Red River Shootout $20

There will be BBQ, some fantastic cars, an awesome sound room and great people. Come on by, Nick and James are fantastic hosts and always take care of everyone who comes out. 
If you have any questions please feel free to reach out, email is [email protected]

Thanks
Howard


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

is the registration fee correct, as this is the finals. Will it be like last year with the "next level judging"?
There is a small chance that I can make this one.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jode1967 said:


> is the registration fee correct, as this is the finals. Will it be like last year with the "next level judging"?
> 
> There is a small chance that I can make this one.


This show is not the Finals, Sept is the last show of the year. 
This show is the last one before Sept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!!


----------

